# Billing a PE and E/M together



## kwhite2008 (Mar 12, 2012)

Question forum, 

When a new patient visit occurs and they have a PE plus a regular e/m sick visit, do you bill the PE and e/m both as new patient or only the PE as new pt and the e/m sick visit as established?
The way I see it even though you are billing two different visit codes the patient is still a new patient on that encounter but want other thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## csamps/CPC (Mar 12, 2012)

You should billed the PE as a new patient and the E/M as an established patient. I hope this helps!


----------



## mjb5019 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Level E&M*

I always had trouble deciding on a level for the office visit portion because they can't use anything that was part of the physical as points for the office visit. How do you all handle that.


----------

